# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Cần giúp đỡ Driver Harnomic HA 655

## Ngoclong_09

Xin chào tất cả mọi người ạ. E đang tuning con động cơ sử dụng driver HA 655 này mà có chỗ chưa hiểu rõ. Có bác nào am hiểu về loại driver này thì cho em xin hỏi vài chỗ về cách tuning ạ



Em cảm ơn ạ

----------


## Ngoclong_09

Up ạ. Có bác nào biết chỉ cho e với

----------

